# One of the last good ones left.



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)




----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

So did you buy i already?


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I wish!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Sean said:


>


 :snooze:



Has that dealer actually received any real interest in that car? We had to give one away last month at a pretty silly price, and the other one we had was gladly traded to another dealership in exchange for a 3er convertible. We had had both of them here for several months without the slightest bit of interest.

Almost as bad as those E46 M3 convertibles.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

I've decided pretty recently that I'll probably end up buying an E39 M5 in a few years. I already realize that outright nimbleness isn't as much of a priority to me anymore. But the increased size and highway friendliness would be appreciated.

Still, this would be a good 3-4 years off.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

TD said:


> I've decided pretty recently that I'll probably end up buying an E39 M5 in a few years. I already realize that outright nimbleness isn't as much of a priority to me anymore. But the increased size and highway friendliness would be appreciated.
> 
> Still, this would be a good 3-4 years off.


Tom,

I've been thinking the same thing. :thumbup: It certainly will be a few years.


----------



## greer_CA (Feb 25, 2004)

Is that M5 still for sale? Where is it?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> :snooze:
> 
> 
> 
> Has that dealer actually received any real interest in that car? We had to give one away last month at a pretty silly price, and the other one we had was gladly traded to another dealership in exchange for a 3er convertible. We had had both of them here for several months without the slightest bit of interest.


Were they Kalahari Beige?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

philippek said:


> Were they Kalahari Beige?


 Good thing that you mentioned that. One of them was Silverstone. We (gladly) swapped that out. The other was Sterling Grey. We gave the guy a killer deal. He was in last week hoping we'd want to buy it; he's bored with it already, and thinks it's too expensive of a car to drive around in a New England winter.

Funny you should speak of Kalahari.


----------

